# [Usertest]Nanoxia PWMX (PWM zu 3PIN Adapter)



## FTS (3. Mai 2010)

*Testbericht Nanoxia – PWMX*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

 Heute erreichte mich ein Testsample der Nanoxia PWMX. Dafür zunächst erstmal vielen Dank an das Team von Nanoxia.


 Im Wesentlichen handelt es sich dabei um einen Adapter um herkömmliche 3-PIN-Lüftern an neueren PWM-Anschlüsse anzusteuern. Zur genauen Funktion komme ich aber später noch.


Lieferumfang und Verpackung:


 Hier greift Nanoxia auf die bereits bewährte Kunststoffverpackungen, die wir auch schon von den Lüftern aus der FX-Serie kennen. Die Aufschrift ist schlicht, aber aufschlussreich und wirkt modern. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet man neben den technischen Daten einen kleinen englischen Text über das Produkt.
 Im Inneren findet man die PWMX, welche wiederum in einer Plastikform liegt.
 Nanoxia legt also auch hier wieder wert auf sichere Verpackung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Technische Daten (laut Verpackungsaufschrift):



 Dimensions: 3.2 x 1.2 x 1.3 cm
 Voltage Range: 5V-12V
 Input Connector: 4-PIN PWM-Connector (to Mainboard)
 Output Connector: 3 PIN Fan Connector


Zusatz:


 Die Länge, d.h. Vom 3PIN zum 4PIN-Connector, beträgt ungefähr 45 cm.
 (20cm am 4 PIN-Ende 16cm am 3PIN-Ende und 7cm das eigentliche Modul)




Der erste Eindruck:


 Die PWMX ist sehr ordentlich verarbeitet. Wie bereits von Nanoxia gewohnt, sind die Kabel sehr sauber und straff gesleeved. Der Adapter ist komplett in schwarz gehalten und passt sich dadurch gut in moderne Gehäusekonzepte ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Funktionen:


 Der Nanoxia PWMX 3 zu 4 PIN PWM Adapter bietet als erstes Gerät auf dem Markt, die Möglichkeit das PWM-Signal, welches das Mainboard sendet komplett auf die Umdrehungszahl des Lüfters umzusetzen. Zusätzlich bietet die PWMX die Möglichkeit, den Regelbereich noch weiter zu beeinflussen, sodass der Lüfter beispielsweise anstatt mit maximal 12- nur mit maximal 7V läuft. Diese Regelung geschieht durch einen Drehpoti auf der PWMX. Somit ist die PWMX neben Adapter auch noch eine kleine Lüftersteuerung, die es ermöglicht auch ohne teure Lüftersteurung und damit verbundenes Kabelchaos alle Lüfter ruhig laufen zu lassen. Eine weitere sehr interessante Funktion, ist das Betreiben von zwei Lüftern an einem PWM Anschluss, dazu aber im Test mehr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Test:


 Getestet habe ich den Normalbetrieb, das Ansteuern von 2 FANs und die Feinjustierung.


 Der Einbau verläuft unglaublich schnell und reibungslos. Der Zeitaufwand hierbei ist nicht im Ansatz mit der Arbeit an umfangreichen Lüftersteuerungen vergleichbar. Einfach den 4-PIN Connector an das Mainboard an an das andere Ende den Lüfter. Der Lüfter läuft sofort recht langsam und leise, was sich darauf zurückführen lässt, dass ich die CPU bereits durch einen anderen Lüfter kühle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Nun wollte ich eine weitere, sehr nützliche Funktion testen. Zahlreiche etablierte Kühlerhersteller ermöglichen heutzutage die Verwendung des Kühlers mit zwei oder sogar drei Lüftern um die Kühlleistung weiter zu optimieren. Normalerweise funktioniert das aber bei PWM-Lüftern nur mit mehreren Anschlüssen oder sehr teuren Adaptern. Mit der PWMX ist es möglich für wesentlich weniger Geld und Aufwand mehrere Lüfter an einem PWM Anschluss zu betreiben. Dafür benötigt man lediglich ein 3PIN Y-Kabel, welches bei den meisten Gehäusen oder Lüftern dabei ist. Besitzt man kein Solches, ist der Kauf bei einem Preis von circa 50 Cent auch keine weltbewegende Sache.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Als Letztes kam die Lüftersteuerung in der PWMX zum Einsatz. Bei Umderehungszahlen von ungefähr 650 rpm, bewirkte eine volle Umdrehung des Drehpotis eine Veränderung von circa 100 rpm, die die Lüfter noch leiser machte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  mit Feinjustierung heruntergeregelt 



Fazit:


 Die Nanoxia PWMX ist ein bisher einzigartiges Mittel alte 3PIN-Lüfter auch weiterhin bei neuen Rechnern zu benutzen, ohne dabei auf Laufruhe verzichten zu müssen. Sie ist sauber verarbeitet und weist mit dem fairen Preis von 6,99€ ein hervorragendes Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis vor. Deshalb erhält die Nanoxia PWMX von mir den unique Hardware Award.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

 Vielen Dank fürs Lesen, falls ihr weitere interessante Tests aktueller Hardware lesen wollt, schaut dochmal bei hardware-academy.org vorbei. Auch dort findet ihr bald Reviews und Interviews von FTS.


----------



## Dicken (4. Mai 2010)

Das nenne ich mal Geil - der Review ist Klasse seigt wie geil die PWMX ist. Habe die auch im Nanoxiacoolingshop Startseite • Nanoxia Cooling Hersteller für Lüfter Kühler Wasserkühlung Luftkühlung gekauft und war begeistert.


----------



## esszett (4. Mai 2010)

gut zu wissen, dass es sowas gibt... 
vielen dank fuer's review!

gruSZ


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2010)

schöner test aber das hier finde ich schon fraglich 


> Die Nanoxia PWMX ist ein bisher einzigartiges Mittel alte 3PIN-Lüfter auch weiterhin bei neuen Rechnern zu benutzen


----------



## dbpaule (4. Mai 2010)

Naja, also ich setze auf ne Lüftersteuerung von Scythe... Dann wäre da noch der gute alte Spannungssenker... und zu guter Letzt würde ich einfach den 3Pin-Lüffi an die 4Pin-PWM-Mainboardsteuerung hängen und das Ding mit 12V laufen lassen. Aber ich finde die Lösung von Nanoxia recht elegant! Danke für den Test!

LG, Paule


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

hab die Dinger auch und kann den tester zustimmen. Super Teilem und super Preis


----------



## mgutt (3. Juni 2018)

Leider wird der PWMX Adapter nicht mehr hergestellt. Gibt es dazu in 2018 eine ähnlich gute Alternative? Was ich gefunden habe:

*Phobya 4-Pin PWM auf 3-Pin Converter*
Amazon.com: Phobya 4-Pin PWM to 3-Pin Fan Converter: Computers & Accessories
Der soll laut Bewertungen aber nicht funktionieren.

*Phantecs PH-PWHUB Fan Hub*
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
Warum nennen die das Hub. Kein Wunder, dass ich das so lange gesucht habe. Jedenfalls schreibt ein User bei amazon.com, dass der Steuerbereich nur sehr klein ist und nur die oberen Drehzahlen betrifft:
has no range control

Er empfiehlt stattdessen den Controller aus dem Enthoo Primo Case, den man aber nicht einzeln kaufen kann:
PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo Big-Tower, blaue LED - schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mehr finde ich leider nicht 

P.S. ich brauche den Adapter um zwei Non-PWM Lüfter an eine GPU anzuschließen. Die Lüfter gibt es leider nicht als PWM (Enermax T.B. RGB), ich will sie aber entsprechend steuern.


----------

